# hp-check returns multiple errors



## JohnLWebb (Apr 30, 2009)

I am attempting to get hplip setup on my server which is hosting a usb HP DeskJet 895cse. When I run hp-check -t, i get the following output. Only partial output is posted due to character limit for forum posting...

#hp-check -t

```
hp-check[868]: info: :
Initializing. Please wait...
scheduler is running

1.3.9

FreeBSD home0.webbprojects.com 7.1-RELEASE FreeBSD 7.1-RELEASE #0: Thu Apr 30 12:32:01 CDT 2009     johnwebb@home0.webbprojects.com:/usr/obj/usr/src/sys/HOME0KERNEL  i386

warning: Invalid ppd_dir value: None
hp-check[868]: info: :
hp-check[868]: info: :---------------
hp-check[868]: info: :| SYSTEM INFO |
hp-check[868]: info: :---------------
hp-check[868]: info: :
hp-check[868]: info: :Basic system information:
hp-check[868]: info: :FreeBSD home0.webbprojects.com 7.1-RELEASE FreeBSD 7.1-RELEASE #0: Thu Apr 30 12:32:01 CDT 2009     johnwebb@home0.webbprojects.com:/usr/obj/usr/src/sys/HOME0KERNEL  i386
hp-check[868]: info: :
hp-check[868]: info: :Distribution:
hp-check[868]: info: :unknown 0.0
hp-check[868]: info: :
HPOJ running?
hp-check[868]: info: :No, HPOJ is not running (OK).
hp-check[868]: info: :
hp-check[868]: info: :Checking Python version...
hp-check[868]: info: :OK, version 2.5.2 installed
hp-check[868]: info: :
hp-check[868]: info: :Checking PyQt version...
hp-check[868]: info: :OK, version 3.17 installed.
hp-check[868]: info: :
hp-check[868]: info: :Checking SIP version...
hp-check[868]: info: :OK, Version 4.7.9 installed
hp-check[868]: info: :
hp-check[868]: info: :Checking for CUPS...
hp-check[868]: info: :Status: scheduler is running
hp-check[868]: info: :Version: 1.3.9
hp-check[868]: info: :
hp-check[868]: info: :
hp-check[868]: info: :------------------------------------
hp-check[868]: info: :| COMPILE AND RUNTIME DEPENDENCIES |
hp-check[868]: info: :------------------------------------
hp-check[868]: info: :
note: To check for compile-time only dependencies, re-run hp-check with the -c parameter (ie, hp-check -c).
note: To check for run-time only dependencies, re-run hp-check with the -r parameter (ie, hp-check -r).
hp-check[868]: info: :
hp-check[868]: info: :Checking for dependency: cups - Common Unix Printing System...
hp-check[868]: info: :OK, found.
hp-check[868]: info: :
hp-check[868]: info: :Checking for dependency: cups-ddk - CUPS driver development kit...
warning: NOT FOUND! This is an OPTIONAL/RUNTIME ONLY dependency. Some HPLIP functionality may not function properly.
hp-check[868]: info: :
hp-check[868]: info: :Checking for dependency: cups-devel- Common Unix Printing System development files...
error: NOT FOUND! This is a REQUIRED/COMPILE TIME ONLY dependency. Please make sure that this dependency is installed before installing or running HPLIP.
hp-check[868]: info: :
hp-check[868]: info: :Checking for dependency: gcc - GNU Project C and C++ Compiler...
hp-check[868]: info: :OK, found.
hp-check[868]: info: :
hp-check[868]: info: :Checking for dependency: GhostScript - PostScript and PDF language interpreter and previewer...
hp-check[868]: info: :OK, found.
hp-check[868]: info: :
hp-check[868]: info: :Checking for dependency: libcrypto - OpenSSL cryptographic library...
error: NOT FOUND! This is a REQUIRED dependency. Please make sure that this dependency is installed before installing or running HPLIP.
hp-check[868]: info: :
hp-check[868]: info: :Checking for dependency: libjpeg - JPEG library...
error: NOT FOUND! This is a REQUIRED dependency. Please make sure that this dependency is installed before installing or running HPLIP.
hp-check[868]: info: :
hp-check[868]: info: :Checking for dependency: libnetsnmp-devel - SNMP networking library development files...
error: NOT FOUND! This is a REQUIRED dependency. Please make sure that this dependency is installed before installing or running HPLIP.
hp-check[868]: info: :
hp-check[868]: info: :Checking for dependency: libpthread - POSIX threads library...
error: NOT FOUND! This is a REQUIRED dependency. Please make sure that this dependency is installed before installing or running HPLIP.
hp-check[868]: info: :
hp-check[868]: info: :Checking for dependency: libtool - Library building support services...
hp-check[868]: info: :OK, found.
hp-check[868]: info: :
hp-check[868]: info: :Checking for dependency: libusb - USB library...
error: NOT FOUND! This is a REQUIRED dependency. Please make sure that this dependency is installed before installing or running HPLIP.
hp-check[868]: info: :
hp-check[868]: info: :Checking for dependency: make - GNU make utility to maintain groups of programs...
error: NOT FOUND! This is a REQUIRED/COMPILE TIME ONLY dependency. Please make sure that this dependency is installed before installing or running HPLIP.
hp-check[868]: info: :
hp-check[868]: info: :Checking for dependency: PIL - Python Imaging Library (required for commandline scanning with hp-scan)...
warning: NOT FOUND! This is an OPTIONAL/RUNTIME ONLY dependency. Some HPLIP functionality may not function properly.
hp-check[868]: info: :
hp-check[868]: info: :Checking for dependency: ppdev - Parallel port support kernel module....
error: NOT FOUND! This is a REQUIRED/RUNTIME ONLY dependency. Please make sure that this dependency is installed before installing or running HPLIP.
hp-check[868]: info: :
hp-check[868]: info: :Checking for dependency: PyQt - Qt interface for Python...
hp-check[868]: info: :OK, found.
hp-check[868]: info: :
hp-check[868]: info: :Checking for dependency: python-devel - Python development files...
error: NOT FOUND! This is a REQUIRED/COMPILE TIME ONLY dependency. Please make sure that this dependency is installed before installing or running HPLIP.
hp-check[868]: info: :
hp-check[868]: info: :Checking for dependency: Python 2.3 or greater - Required for fax functionality...
hp-check[868]: info: :OK, found.
hp-check[868]: info: :
hp-check[868]: info: :Checking for dependency: Python 2.2 or greater - Python programming language...
hp-check[868]: info: :OK, found.
hp-check[868]: info: :
hp-check[868]: info: :Checking for dependency: Reportlab - PDF library for Python...
hp-check[868]: info: :OK, found.
hp-check[868]: info: :
hp-check[868]: info: :Checking for dependency: SANE - Scanning library...
error: NOT FOUND! This is a REQUIRED/RUNTIME ONLY dependency. Please make sure that this dependency is installed before installing or running HPLIP.
hp-check[868]: info: :
hp-check[868]: info: :Checking for dependency: SANE - Scanning library development files...
error: NOT FOUND! This is a REQUIRED/COMPILE TIME ONLY dependency. Please make sure that this dependency is installed before installing or running HPLIP.
hp-check[868]: info: :
hp-check[868]: info: :Checking for dependency: scanimage - Shell scanning program...
hp-check[868]: info: :OK, found.
hp-check[868]: info: :
hp-check[868]: info: :Checking for dependency: xsane - Graphical scanner frontend for SANE...
warning: NOT FOUND! This is an OPTIONAL/RUNTIME ONLY dependency. Some HPLIP functionality may not function properly.
hp-check[868]: info: :
hp-check[868]: info: :
hp-check[868]: info: :----------------------
hp-check[868]: info: :| HPLIP INSTALLATION |
hp-check[868]: info: :----------------------
hp-check[868]: info: :
hp-check[868]: info: :
hp-check[868]: info: :Currently installed HPLIP version...
hp-check[868]: info: :HPLIP 2.8.2 currently 

(snipped output in order to meet character limit for forum post)
```

Several dependencies are not found which are apparently required. Some of them I can't find in the port tree like cups-devel, and libcrypto.

Yesterday I got the printer to work with CUPS on ulpt0 with the help of some other forum members. I was even able to share it with SAMBA and print from XP. However, the printer printed only in black & white.

I looked around and found some references indicating that the hplip drivers wont work with ulpt* and needed to be recognized as a ugen* device. So, I recomplied the kernel removing the Device ulpt.

The printer is recognized as a ugen connected device now.

I think one of my biggest stumbling blocks right now might be these issues from the hp-check output. I'm hoping that if I can resolve them I will be able to set the printer up in CUPS which I am no longer able to do after switching it over to a ugen connected printer.

Again, any help, even a push in the right direction would be great... 

Thanks,


----------



## JohnLWebb (May 1, 2009)

Ok. I have made a little progress in at least I can now add the printer to CUPS. Actually, I run hp-setup and it discovers and finds the printer.

However, when I try to print a test page, it does not print and no specific error is indicated in the CUPS interface but the print job never completes. 

There is an error in /var/log/messages...

error:

```
Apr 30 18:36:43 home0 DeskJet_895C?serial=SG91L1V04ZGG: io/hpmud/musb.c 1059: unable to open hp:/usb/DeskJet_895C?serial=SG91L1V04ZGG
Apr 30 18:36:43 home0 DeskJet_895C?serial=SG91L1V04ZGG: prnt/backend/hp.c 636: INFO: open device failed; will retry in 30 seconds...
```



It seems like a strange URI... Its different than the one I used when the printer was on ulpt...

From CUPS interface

```
Printer Driver: HP DeskJet 895C Foomatic/hpijs (recommended)
Printer State: processing, accepting jobs, published. 
Device URI: hp:/usb/DeskJet_895C?serial=SG91L1V04ZGG
```


----------



## JohnLWebb (May 1, 2009)

More progress...

I was missing the line;

add path 'usb*' mode 0660 group cups

from /etc/devfs.rules


```
[system=10]
add path 'unlpt*' mode 0660 group cups
#add path 'ulpt*' mode 0660 group cups
add path 'lpt*' mode 0660 group cups
add path 'usb*' mode 0660 group cups
add path 'ugen*' mode 0660 group cups
```
I'm not sure if 
add path 'ugen*' mode 0660 group cups
is needed...


Once again I can print test pages from CUPS. 
It does not seem to matter whether I use;

Printer Driver = HP DeskJet Series, 1.3
or
Printer Driver = HP DeskJet 895C Foomatic/hpijs (recommended)

Im not sure either one of these are right. Based on what I've read I expected to see a hplip driver instead of a hpijs driver but I don't see a hplip driver anywhere...


I will test remote printing from XP again and see how that works...


----------

